

 How do I Calculate the M in my MVP? - foxhop
http://russell.ballestrini.net/how-do-i-calculate-the-m-in-my-mvp/

======
vineet
Talk to potential users and customers to get an understanding of where they
feel the pain and at what point it will be something really helpful to them.

Talking to 2-3 of your target customers will help you understand how you need
to change the idea. And keep doing it until you get consistency in their
feedback.

You also get bonus points if they are willing to pay for the privilege of
getting access to it first while you work with your first small set of users.

------
smoyer
The whole point of M is to design an experiment that answers the very question
you just asked. This doesn't necessarily mean you need to do any coding, but
might instead be an e-mail sign-up page or even a marketing web site for you
product with a purchase page. You need some real indication of whether people
might purchase your application ... Not our opinions.

------
plinio_silva
Your links to HN are broken.

~~~
foxhop
Oops! Fix it, forgot the protocol in the href. The images on the post are an
example of the service I plan to build.

------
stray
Easiest calculation in the world!

 __M == minimal __

1\. Do you think anyone would use my MVP or service?

Depends on whether you build it or not. If you don't build it, the probability
of its success is zero. If you do build it, the probability of its success is
nonzero.

2\. Have I missed any other market segments?

Yup. All of them! You miss 100% of the shots you don't try.

